# Java BMP-Dateien laden



## Developer_X (1. Sep 2009)

Hi, ich wollte hier mal fragen, wie man ".bmp"-Dateien in Java als Image laden kann, sodass man sie gleich mit "drawImage" aus der Klasse "Graphics" die Bilder anzeigen kann.

So weit ich weiß kann Java, jedenfalls bei mir :


jpg
png
gif

dateien laden


wie kann man BMPs laden?

Danke für eure Antworten. Developer_X


----------



## Schandro (1. Sep 2009)

lern endlich mal, richtig zu Fragen.
WAS hast du benutzt um die Images zu laden
WAS ist passiert
Am besten noch mit nem KSKB.



> sodass man sie gleich mit "drawImage" aus der Klasse "Graphics" die Bilder anzeigen kann.


Das klingt so, als würdest du in der paintComponent-Methode das Bild laden wollen. Wenn ja: böse...


----------



## Landei (1. Sep 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal probieren, ob ImageIO (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) das Bild laden kann.


----------

